# 1935 Dayton Mickey Mouse Wagon



## Steelcraft1937 (Feb 14, 2022)

Man this thing is cool! 1935 Dayton Mickey Mouse wagon, Wanted one for a while and only had the opportunity to buy a rough one before this beauty popped up. Fresh from an 80 plus year slumber in an attic. Some elbow grease and linseed oil and it’s looking killer!


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 14, 2022)

Great score and a great job detailing that little beauty!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 14, 2022)

Spectacular find!  Congratulations.


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 14, 2022)

Now that is slick there , look at those rear lines. 
Great original MM example 
Very hard to find 
Thanks for the post 
Mark


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

Congrats on killer MM wagon! One
of the nicest, complete, originals I’ve seen!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 14, 2022)

Awesome - congrats !!


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 14, 2022)

Didn't even know a Mickey Mouse wagon was ever produced by any company. Great collector's item!

Dave


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> Didn't even know a Mickey Mouse wagon was ever produced by any company. Great collector's item!
> 
> Dave




I had no idea that Mickey and Minnie were older than my 92 yo Mother. Never been a member of the Mickey Mouse Club either. 😂


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I had no idea that Mickey and Minnie were older than my 92 yo Mother. Never been a member of the Mickey Mouse Club either. 😂



No, I wasn't a Club member either but did have a Mouseketeer hat that was all the rage back then. Would tune in to the Mickey Mouse Club after coming home from school each day. Being a typical '50s kid, TV was my life! LOL

Great to hear your mother is still living at 92, btw. My mom would have been 96 now if she were still living.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow! That Wagon is beautiful! Congrats! Cubby, Annette…


----------



## ohiorideon (Feb 15, 2022)

That is a really nice wagon. You really did a good job of cleaning that up. I like the before and after photos; shows what a little work can do.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 16, 2022)

HOLA TO "THE CABERS" @Steelcraft1937 CONGRATS, for new acquisition, very nice to see and appreciate, the streaming lines and fine details, from that art deco era*!*


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 22, 2022)

Killer score!!! That’s a rad wagon 😎😎


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 23, 2022)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> Man this thing is cool! 1935 Dayton Mickey Mouse wagon, Wanted one for a while and only had the opportunity to buy a rough one before this beauty popped up. Fresh from an 80 plus year slumber in an attic. Some elbow grease and linseed oil and it’s looking killer!View attachment 1570452
> 
> View attachment 1570453
> 
> ...



Can anyone translate the 1935 ad that states "...streamlined wagon that's a darb"....what the H is a "darb"?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 23, 2022)

Now That’s a cool Wagon !!!!!
Great acquisition…


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 23, 2022)

Very nice find and thanks for posting. To add to the history of these, here is a photo of my dad and his twin brother on their MM wagons, circa 1937 or so in Susanville, CA.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 23, 2022)

Lets all SING......... M.. I... C...., K... E.... Y....., M...O...U...S....E...Forever let us hold our banner high!!HIGH..HIGH...HIGH!!


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 23, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Can anyone translate the 1935 ad that states "...streamlined wagon that's a darb"....what the H is a "darb"?



Darb means a person or object that is remarkable or excellent, which this wagon definitely is. Yeah, I had to look it up!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Pedals Past (Jun 4, 2022)

I have had about five over the years they were made for about five years by Desoto the original contract according to the Walt Disney Museum was written in 1933 the  first addition had a wood handle, I have one displayed in the museum in SF in the presidio along with a 20” Mickey Mouse Colson Trike my original and 12” trike sit on top of my TV I consider them the Holy Grail of my 35 years of bike collecting. I used them in a Fathers Day display tribute to Ron Miller Walts son in law. Diane Disney Miller  was born in 1933 she told me her father started working on the sanctioned items marketing Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck as soon as her mother conceived, they had tried for 12 years. I also have the wooden rockers and a girls duck bike in the SF museum. I highly rx a visit if you come to the city. I was the Disney Family gardener since 1988. I have a patina (rusty) 16” trike in my garden in back yard.


----------

